# Crate GT3500h vs. Crate GT1200h



## carcass (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi guys, once again I need advice,
i have read many times that Crate GH3500 is quite similar to the almighty Ampeg VH140 head .. just few minutes ago i found an advert on the internet that someone is selling head Crate GT1200h, so i am wondering, if is there any significant sound difference between 3500 and 1200 .. any advices? or if is someone here, who actually played or can tell me, if is any of these heads similar to VH140?
thank you for answers

EDIT: I forgot, also what about crate gx130c, what about this one, any comparations to ampeg?


----------



## Ishan (Dec 14, 2009)

Don't buy the GT1200H, not the same preamp. As for the gx130c it's early cannibal corpse tone, so if you like that you can go for it (but they aren't super loud...)


----------



## anthoKnee (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi Carcass!
I've no idea about the GT1200h.
There seems to be a common understanding that the Ampeg, and the Crate Gx130 head, share similar components-- if not the same, circuitry. There have been fierce discussions over this on various forums throughout time! No one ever proves things, by posting the schematics for both! The Gt3500 I think, replicates the Ampeg.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 14, 2009)

Ishan said:


> Don't buy the GT1200H, not the same preamp. As for the *gx130c it's early cannibal corpse ton*e, so if you like that you can go for it (but they aren't super loud...)


They this amp on at least "The Bleeding" so there's tonal reference for that. The GT3500h is nice, but I haven't heard the ampeg so I can't give a personal comparison. Every discussion that I've seen about it has listed the VH140C as the best of all of "these" amps.

Check this out.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-solid-state-head-for-brutal-death-metal.html


----------



## Joseph Goodman (Dec 14, 2009)

It's the Crate VTX-350h, VTX-200s, and GTX-3500 Tidalwave that have the VH140 channels, not the Shockwave.


----------



## Ishan (Dec 14, 2009)

The GTX3500H is supposed to be the best newer Ampeg clone as it got an almost perfect copy of the VH140c preamp (Crate bought Ampeg and used their design) and have a 350w SS power amp which was the weak point of the Ampeg (even if it's supposed to be very loud already)
The only problem is I never found one used or not 
So in all of these I'd vote for the GT3500H, it's pretty close to the Ampeg SS design ( it sounds a bit cleaner/clearer) and have that 350w power amp that makes the difference.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 14, 2009)

i might be full of it, but where was it mentioned that 5150's were used to record 'Heartwork'? just out of curiosity since it's your username.

i forget who produced it, but it's in some production thread somewhere


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 14, 2009)

Ishan said:


> The GTX3500H is supposed to be the best newer Ampeg clone as it got an almost perfect copy of the VH140c preamp (Crate bought Ampeg and used their design) and have a 350w SS power amp which was the weak point of the Ampeg (even if it's supposed to be very loud already)
> The only problem is I never found one used or not
> So in all of these I'd vote for the GT3500H, it's pretty close to the Ampeg SS design ( it sounds a bit cleaner/clearer) and have that 350w power amp that makes the difference.


Yeah, I've never seen one anywhere either.

And on a much less important but still true note note: The GT3500 looks awesome... whereas I think the GTX3500 is ugly. While if I found one and had the cash I would definitely pick it up, I just want to have that addressed.


----------



## Tysonimmortal (Dec 14, 2009)

I love my gtx3500h. Super death metal and loud as hell. I think it sounds like the last Skinless album.
The other guitar player in my band has the 120 watt version and its not nearly as great and won't keep up volume-wise. 

...And i got it used for $150.00. Check out Ebay for them.


----------



## I_infect (Dec 14, 2009)

I had 2 Shockwaves, sold one. I'll never sell the other, even though I haven't used it in awhile. A ton of gain and very versatile EQ wise. For solid state it's awesome. I had a VTX200 and no it wasn't the same sound, though close. The 3500 had more gain. I can't imagine the 1200 being close to it either, though Ive never played one.


----------



## Ishan (Dec 15, 2009)

The solo channel on the GT3500H is just insane, if I want to boost it a bit with my OD I'm forced to run the gain at something like 1 or 1.5  and it's still super distorted


----------

